# [French NR] Jules Desjardin 2.65 Pyraminx average



## oranjules (May 1, 2017)

2.46 (3.40) 3.03 (2.13) 2.46 = 2.65

I used to be .01 slower than Livia, now I'm .02 faster than her  I'm back at the 3rd place !
My previous NR was from December 2014, good to finally beat it.

I'm a little bit disappointed for the 3.03, I found an apparently obvious 4-move top but actually one edge was misoriented and I only realized it just after starting the timer (got a bit confused between WO and 1-flip on that one, not good)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

Dang, you haven't got the attention I think you deserve. You have a 6.49 3x3 single, 473 ranking for 2x2 single, seems like you are the best in France if you are the only one who can beat it. Never heard of you. I wonder how many other cubers their are out their like this...


----------



## DGCubes (May 1, 2017)

Congrats, man!


----------

